# Lost turkey tag!!



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I somehow happened to misplace my turkey tag :******: Just wondering if any of you guys know what i should do?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lyle call the G&F they will replace it for you.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a friend that this happened to, about 10 years ago. He called the local game warden, who issued him one, filled out with the information. Call your local Game Warden.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If you go to the G&F website, they have the form there to fill out.(www.discovernd.com)
Pretty painless process.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Lyle, I put your tag around your ankle...

...I figured it was the biggest turkey you ever had the possiblity to tag in your life. :withstupid:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Your right, if you go to the G&F website you can print out a form for replacement licenses. It will probably cost you 4 dollars. I didn't know you had a tag. 8)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yo Bigblackfoot, I don't think you losing your turkey tag is a "Hot Topic" maybe you should think before you post. loser. 8)


----------



## Fitch (Dec 10, 2003)

Call the Game Warden


----------

